# Gotta love texas



## Aggie08 (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw this Phantom (serial number 66-8768) over the weekend when I was driving from College Station to San Antonio. It was parked at an American Legion building. It was quite a shock, seeing a well lit Phantom in the middle of nowhere at night!

There was also an 8 inch Howitzer right next to it.

(the pictures used to be huge but i resized them, that's what these few comments are about)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice pics, but it would have been nicer if you had sized them down ab it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, they're huge.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice pics, although to see them best I scaled them down to 25% of their size (got to love firefox extensions  )


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh crap, i forget how big those are. Lemme fix thems.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2006)

Much better, Aggie! Nice pics. Thanks for resizing them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap thanks and there good pics. Good find.


----------



## elmilitaro (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice!!

where are they located at, because I live here in Houston and I want to go see them if they're as good as these photos make them look.


----------

